# SKK Kata 1



## Yondanchris (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello all, 

 Just wanted to share a quick video of my student and I after we went through Kata #1. 
Enjoy! 

[video=youtube_share;CCWFZxHdVM8]http://youtu.be/CCWFZxHdVM8[/video]


----------

